# 360 product photography



## fotorobot (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you ever seen 360 degree product photography? I think that it is evolution in photographing. What do you think about that?


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 18, 2012)

Like 360 Pano? If so I would think everyone in this site has seen it and it's nothing big.


----------



## fotorobot (Feb 18, 2012)

Why do you think that its not big? What about online eshops?


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Mar 1, 2012)

Fotorobot seems to be a manufacturer of systems that automate 360 product photography. Here's an example of some of my work of what he's referring to, however this is shot with a DIY solution and not with their robot product. If anyone is interested in building your own just let me know. For e-commerce I really think it adds to the customer experience since they can't physically interact with the product.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 1, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Like 360 Pano?



No.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

Why cant people come with it better? If you want to advertise yourself be more open about it. Say hey I do this and show us some examples.


----------



## webrotate360 (Mar 23, 2012)

Such robotic equipment is cool  but quite expensive and I agree with the previous poster that a DIY rig would often suffice. Here's our quick guide on building a nice small DIY 360 photo turntable out of two round plywood sheets and a lazy susan ball bearing ... very handy for anything that can be shot sitting on a table as-is or even suspended if you put a C-stand or a boom arm above it and use some fishing line.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2012)

360 photography is great, but the gear is crazy expensive.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a little gyzmo that I am thinking of getting.

One-Shot Virtual Tours, 360 degree panoramas! Amazing Virtual Tour lens and software.


----------



## riddell (Apr 5, 2012)

Its nothing new at all. I've been photographing 360° product photography for years. 

But right at this minute I'm shooting some 360° product photography that will be revolving around as a 12' high 3d hologram as an advert in a major shopping centre.

Now that _is_ new.

Paul.
www.photographybyriddell.co.uk


----------



## printsnpaints (May 18, 2012)

Can anybody here elaborate on what 360 photography actually is and why it is such a big deal? Better yet, who has links to examples of 360 photography?


----------



## photospherix (May 21, 2012)

360 Photography makes it possible for the user/visitor on a manufacturer or retailers web site to virtually hold the product. This makes it possible for the customer to make their own decisions about the product. They know that they get to see every angle of the product, not just the "money" shot of the product. 

If it is a "design" item, they know how it is surfaced, how it catches the light and such. 
If it is more towards the electronics category, they have the ability to rotate the product and see what types of interfaces, plugs and mountings the product has. 
If it is a larger object like a car, they get to see the product from the front, side and tail, an example is what does the police car look like in the rear view mirror. 
If it is a museum pice, you get a chance to see what the item looks like all around. We never get the chance to "pick up" that 130 year old baseball. 

On top of the ability to show every angle, the client has the ability to add call outs for locations in the rotation(hotspots). This helps educate the user on the item and its functionality.

In the beginning, most items that were photographed were handheld/consumer electronic items. Cell Phones, Set top DVD players, Clothing, Sporting equipment. Today larger items can be photographed such as Bedroom suits, BBQ Grills, Tractors, Caskets. For us it is anything smaller than 16ft by 16ft.

For some examples, feel free to go here 360 product photography examples


----------



## Imajize (May 22, 2012)

printsnpaints said:


> Can anybody here elaborate on what 360 photography actually is and why it is such a big deal? Better yet, who has links to examples of 360 photography?



(Good answer, Matt)

Riddell, I found a descriptive article on Wikipedia. Hope it helps!
Rotary view - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have some samples of 360 photography on my site, which is actually a platform for professionals to publish their 360º images on the Web: Imajize | Not Your Ordinary 360° View


----------



## iBeck (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is the good soft for a small price stitches and automates both panorama and 360 object photos.


----------



## morganza (Jun 2, 2012)

Forkie said:


> 360 photography is great, but the gear is crazy expensive.



Yes, that's true.


----------



## photospherix (Jun 6, 2012)

morganza said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > 360 photography is great, but the gear is crazy expensive.
> ...



There are a few reasons why the gear is so expensive.
1 research and development
2 not many sold
3 tech support
4 technology changes out of the manufacturers control

These are just a few reasons why our designs for 360 rigs have never been moved to manufacture. Those and the fact that we are a photography company, not a product manufacturer.

The photography side of the equation is difficult and time consuming as well. As much as the Gear Guys try to make it seem easy, it takes time and patience to learn how to take 20 - 60 images in a rotation that are identical in lighting, and then remove all backgrounds to finish a 360 view. This process gets even more difficult when you add multiple rows into the 360 so that you can rotate up and down at the same time that you can rotate around the object.

My Opinion is... Let those that do it, do it well, and focus your attention on what you do well.


----------

